# رسومات وزخارف جبسية بصيغة dwg



## jirar (7 مايو 2010)

رسومات وزخارف جبسية بصيغة dwg​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/JWHB1gtP/___DWG.html​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2010)

تسلم الايادي...جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جديد غريب (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور و ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الاضافة المفيدة...


----------



## أحمد هنون (24 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا وفعلا هودا التجديد لآنه كله مش لازم يبقى رسومات معمارية وبس


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## hermione (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## khaledno3man (12 أبريل 2015)

حد عنده الفايل ده يقدر يرفعه تانى علشان محتاجه جداً


----------

